
Good luck on the interviews! - mattculbreth

======
SwellJoe
Some good groups were there today. Most of the ideas are solid and the teams
seemed pretty smart. Of course, in some cases, I don't believe a two or three
man team could possibly pull it off...or even get to a prototype in 3 months
with 15-20k. That's something to be cautious of...over-reaching is far more
likely to kill you than being too humble about what you can achieve.

------
mattculbreth
A friendly good luck to anybody interviewing tomorrow. Tell us how it went!

~~~
jkush
Please do!

------
Leonidas
Good luck guys! Imagine in your head nailing the interview and you'll be fine

Remember to be flexible with changing your ideas

Cheerios

------
gyro_robo
May all your wildest dreams come true.

------
nurall
Kick some ass guys!!!

